# New to the group....



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just wanted to say "Hello all" to the group. I found this forum while researching for plans and pics for a Toe Pincher coffin. 

I have been doing a haunted pirate ship theme at my house (Northern Calif) for the past three years and every year it seems to get bigger and bigger....!

This year I want to add a couple of Toe Pincher coffins, a wooden treasure chest and a gallows to my display, so I hope you don't mind if I "Borrow" an idea or two....

Nice to be "Aboard".....!!!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you will find a lot of ideas to borrow from our many talented members.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mic214, and borrow away!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum you can buy my ideas for 5 bucks!! LOL just kiddin if you cant find it here it hasnt been done yet!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you can use anything posted here, but you must post pictures of what you make.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fellow Californian.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to HF, Mic214!


----------



## Caliente (Jun 17, 2010)

Welcome to HF from Southern California

Caliente


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mic!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mic!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome! You'll get a lot of good ideas here!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Mic214! Toe pinchers are easy and easily decorated to suit your taste! You'll find lots of ideas here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I love my toe pincher. I'd love to get another one, if I could only find the room to store it...!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome all....!!!!

I will post pictures of my toe pincher coffins when I get them done....I am also wanting to build a hangman's gallows and a wooden treasure chest for my haunt.....I will be posting pictures of those as well....

Happy Haunting....!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

